# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Më duhen disa vizatime për tatuazhe

## StterollA

Me duhen disa vizatime moster per tatuazhe. Nese ndonjeri se ndjen besdi, do i lutesha per disa vizatime te figurave e simboleve kombetare. Ajo qe pelqehet me shume eshte shqiponja dykrereshe, koka e Skenderbeut, e Adem Jasharit, ose ndonje kombinim mes tyre. Edhe pse keto kerkohen, nuk eshte e domosdoshme te jene pjese e vizatimit.. mund te kombinohen edhe me diell, gjak, lot, shpate.. mjafton te duket bukur. Eshte me rendesi imagjinata dhe origjinaliteti ne vizatim, sepse tatuazhet jane gjera qe ngelen pergjithmone pjese e trupit.

Vizatimet postoni ketu ose mi nisni ne stterolla@albasoul.com.

StterollA

----------


## Fiori

StterollA i dergo nje mesazh denkut se ai ka fantazi (dhe vizatime qe kemi pare) te vecanta...

Mendoj se mund te te ndihmoje!


Pershendetje

----------


## drini_në_TR

Unë kam ndërmënd të bëj një tattoo me një shqiponjë dykrenare, por një shqiponjtë vërtetë në fluturim. Pozicjoni që më mahnit tejmase dhe që mendoj se do dali bukur tek parakrahu është ky këtu:



Por më duhet një pamje si kjo në  të cilën shqiponja duket më e qartë, por në këtë pozicjon. Kam një pamje tjetër të një shqiponje, dhe mund ta bëj vetë dykrenare grafikisht me Fotoshop, nuk është ndonjë problem i madh. Nëse ka dikush një pamje në këtë pozicjon të shqiponjës ku duket më qartë a mund ta postoni? Iu falemnderit paraprakisht, sinqerisht,
Drini.

----------


## StterollA

Ku jane mer artistet, asnjeri s'vizaton per te ndihmuar tjeret? :)

----------


## vagabondi1

Pershendetje !!! Di ndonjeri nga ju ndonje website me tatuazhe shqiptare,ose neqoftese keni ndonje ne kompjuterin tuaj ju lutem dergoeni  Sepse dua te bej nje tatuazh shqiptar (nje simbol patriotik) por nuk po gjej qe te shof disa menyra 

Ju faleminderit !

----------


## drini_në_TR

StterollA të falemnderoj për kërkimin që bëre. Qëllova me fat sepse shoku im i loftit që është artist më pa duke bërë kërkimin për pamje të shqiponjës, dhe kur i tregova se e dua për një tattoo m'u tregua i gatshëm ta bënte skicë me madhësinë që dua atë shqiponjën, por dy-krenare. Kjo është pamja e tattoo-së me shqiponjën dy-krenare që do bëj në parakrah. Nëse dikujt i pëlqen kjo skicë për tattoo më dërgoni një MP me adresën e ePostës suaj dhe do t'ua nis unë.

----------


## StterollA

Nje sugjerim te vogel:

Kjo shqiponje qe do ta besh ti (me koken e bardhe) eshte simboli kombetar i popullit amerikan.  Besoj qe do ishte me mire sikur koka te kete te njejten  ngjyre me trupin, bilez te jete nje cik me e gjate dhe em pamje me te serrte. Gjithashtu mendoj qe vizatimit i duhen dhe nje cik kthetra. :)

StterollA


PS tironc, bashkova temat se kane te njejten kerkese :)

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të falemnderit StterollA për sugjerimin :) Kjo është tattoo-ja e skicës së mësipërme e përfunduar dy orë më parë në një dyqan në Hollywood. Ka ilaçin akoma më sipër ndaj në foto ka reflektuar, ndërsa ngjyra e bardhë është akoma e përzjerë me gjak ndaj duket tip rozë. Pas disa ditësh pjesët e bardha do duken më të bardha:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Nga larg kjo është madhësia dhe vendodhja e shqiponjës dykrenare :)

----------


## shoku_sar

ja nje ketu sterolla

----------


## shoku_sar

ose ketu

----------


## shoku_sar

ose kjo

----------


## shoku_sar

kjo

----------


## DriniM

> _Postuar më parë nga shoku_sar_ 
> *kjo*




2 headed.. ;)

----------


## DriniM

Phoniex

----------


## StterollA

Ju faleminderit te gjithve.

DriniM, ajo ne postimin 14 ishte fantastike. Flm :)

----------


## StterollA

Ka ndonjeri qe mund t'u ngjise edhe nga nje koke ketyre?

----------


## nitROSHI

Nje koloni milingonash qe zbresin pergjate shtylles  kurrizore, kalojne belin dhe humbasin ne drejtim te "folese"
Lool, mos me thoni qe nuk eshte ide e kendshme!!!

----------


## angeldust

Ahhh Stterolla... sa e kam pare per here te pare kete temen tende, u vura ne kerkim te ketyre tatuazheve te faqes se kesaj Safije Hakajt... (me duket shqiptare nga Mali i Zi)..... ka koleksionin e tatuazheve me tematike shqiptare me imagjinative  qe kam pare ndonjehere. :D Ka kohe po me ne fund e pashe faqen perseri, fare rastesisht...

Enjoy my friend...

http://safijahakaj.com/tattoos1/index.html

Ja kete bej ti :D j/k

http://safijahakaj.com/tattoos1/pages/ygp7D87.html

----------


## StterollA

angeldust faleminerit..  :)

----------

